# Problem With Highlighting PDF?



## redpanda (Dec 8, 2010)

I am having trouble highlighting text within PDF files on my Kindle 3. It seems that on a lot of texts (perhaps 60% of my collection?), whenever I select a sentence or string of words to highlight, the Kindle will instead highlight a completely different set of words. The highlighting will usually occur just before or after the sentence that I had actually chosen to highlight. Can anyone suggest what could be wrong? I have tried re-scanning the files with OCR in Adobe Acrobat, but this doesn't seem help. 

Thanks!


----------



## redpanda (Dec 8, 2010)

I should note that with some PDF files, the problem goes away when you rotate the PDF horizontally, and then rotate it back.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

redpanda said:


> I am having trouble highlighting text within PDF files on my Kindle 3. It seems that on a lot of texts (perhaps 60% of my collection?), whenever I select a sentence or string of words to highlight, the Kindle will instead highlight a completely different set of words. The highlighting will usually occur just before or after the sentence that I had actually chosen to highlight. Can anyone suggest what could be wrong? I have tried re-scanning the files with OCR in Adobe Acrobat, but this doesn't seem help.
> 
> Thanks!


I've seen this problem, but only in a PDF someone else posted with a similar complaint. I wasn't able to figure out how to fix it - but then it wasn't my problem and my curiosity soon led me elsewhere.  As I recall, Acrobat also had problems with it (identifying word boundaries for text search etc.). Perhaps if you post a page or two here I (or someone else) could have a look.

Do you know what created the PDF? The one I saw before was some sort of LaTeX-generated thing.


----------



## linennis (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with redpanda. Though highlighting did not occur where I put it, that was only one PDF (professionally produced). Rotated horizontally, highlighting works fine, and stays put when rotated back vertically. But the rotation does not 'turn on' correct highlighting in vertical format.

(The highlight off-set was always one line lower than where I put it.)


----------

